# Mini breeder



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't know anything about the breeder you referred to. However, if you are in the Philadelphia area check williampennpoodleclub.com They are planning a specialty show on May 4th. This would be a great place to go and meet breeders and see their dogs. If you check their membership list, many members have their own websites. The "litterbox" lists members who have available puppies. The club is in the Philadelphia area.


----------



## Jgale (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info on the show! I've been wanting to see some poodles in person.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

If you are in Philadelphia or close to it, check out Barclay Poodles. Here's the link to her website. Barclay Miniature and Toy Poodles Located in Pennsylvania Puppies For Sale


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Absolutely agree with Poodle Lover!
Barbara is THE mini breeder I'd work with, her apricots are some of the most BEAUTIFUL poodles (not just minis but POODLES in general) that you will ever see! Shes a wealth of knowledge and so willing to help out a newbie ^_^


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I so agree with recommending Barbara Burdock. Barclay poodles are goregeous!


----------



## Jgale (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion. I had emailed her and she forwarded my email to another breeder without responding directly(which is totally fine). But since I am not at all in a hurry and totally willing to wait in order to get the right dog, maybe I will try calling her. I am learning so much from this forum! I have been emailing with Debbie from Classic/Eaglehill and so far feel very comfortable with her even though she's a bit further away than I prefer. I like that she seems to focus on agility and obedience titles as well as conformation. 

Someone told me that poodles from akc show lines can be super hyper so that has made me paranoid about breeders who seem to focus only on conformation titles.

This all seems a little crazy to me too as every single dog I've ever owned has come from the pound! But we have 4 kids now and I really want this puppy to be the right match for our family.

Thanks for the suggestions and keep them coming!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I emailed Barbara (Barclay) but I never heard back from her. I have heard only good things about her minis as well as her toys. I have also emailed Debbie (Eaglehill) and she was super helpful.

Minis can be very active and when they are young they really need quite a bit of exercises. That's something to think about. Mine needed 90 minutes of non-stop frisbee play session at least 4 days a week before he turned one but after that, a good walk per day plus a 20-minute frisbee session are good enough. With the right amount of walk and cardio exercise, he stays calm and sweet indoor.


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

My Rosie is from Eaglehill. She is from the latest litter (Jack/Mariah). Debbie has been (and still is) so helpful to me and has answered my unending questions. When we picked her up she gave us some grooming tips and showed us how to use some newer (to us) grooming tools. I know she is there for us throughout Rosie's life. She cares and her pups are well socialized and used to travel. 

Rosie is very different from my last mini. Rosie is a cuddle bug as a puppy, and Ruby was not until she got older. Rosie will bark once to get your attention to be let out, or ask for something, where as, Ruby rarely EVER made a peep. Rosie is smart, sweet, and oh, so beautiful! I love her! You can see pics of Rosie at 52 weeks of Rosie. 

It was a long drive for us too, but if you make a trip of it, it is easier. There was so much to do around SC it was hard to leave. 

Good luck in your search for the right pup for you.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

From what I understand Barbara is much more personable on the phone. I wouldn't hesitate to call her. Her puppies are totally worth waiting for. 

Also, all minis are quite active and I would think the ones that are bred for agility and retrieving are probably more active than the ones. Red for the show. A lot of show breeders also put other titles on their dogs besides AKC champion.


----------

